# Lebanon - one photo a day



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Mosaic floor in *Beit Meri*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Week End Extra : Rashaya El Wadi*


Rashaya is a most attractive little town seated on the western slopes of Mount Hermon. It lies in the South Beqaa 85 kilometres from Beirut. The township stands at an altitude of 1,360 metres, half way up the famous mountain, whose summit rises to 2,814 metres above sea level. This famous town, famous in history but turned to the future, offers its visitors a delightful natural setting, with its high plateau dominating the valley, the terraced gardens, thousand red-brick houses, and its main street once paved in stone, now known as the souk, leading up to the citadel.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Nice. You get more snow down there then we get up here


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Have you got some pics of my birthplace, Jounieh?


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

@ØlandDK : Thanks! LOL that's possible, sometimes we get more than 5 meters of snow!

@TohrAlkimista : You were born in Jounieh? Nice!! 

I've already posted a photo of Jounieh, but here's another one that shows the special shape of the city:



If you want more photos of Jounieh, you can visit this thread.


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Roman baths in Downtown Beirut*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Kartaba* is considered the main largest village in the highland of Jbeil after Byblos city itself, as well as an important trading place for all its surrounding villages.
Up in the mountain at 1250m altitude, it is recognized with a healthy climate and a beautiful nature.


----------



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

beirut guy said:


> *Roman baths in Downtown Beirut*


I love to see Roman ruins, especially if they are amid modern buildings.

Sweet shot!


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^Actually Down Town Beirut Is Full of such Scenes


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Bekaa Valley*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beirut Sea Side*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Mount Sannine*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Rafik Hariri Memorial 
*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Roman Amphitheater in Byblos*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Saint Maroun Church in the costal city of Batroun, North Lebanon*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Faraya*


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Akkar, North Lebanon*


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Tripoli From the Air


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Yasou3 Al Malak (Jesus the King) Between Beirut and Jounieh


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the pics Hassoun!


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

some great pictures, please keep them coming


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^ Thanx  










South Lebanon


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Hermel region,Northeastern Lebanon


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Tyre


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

South Lebanon


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

The hills behind Jounieh


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread still exists?? lol ^^Will they ever stop building buildings there???


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

I love Lebanon and Lebanese food. I am addicted to it. Great pictures!!!


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

*Tourza* in the district of Bsharri


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

Mohammad Al Amin Mosque and St. George Cathedral in downtown Beirut


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

iemanja said:


> I love Lebanon and Lebanese food. I am addicted to it. Great pictures!!!


everybody loves lebanese food, i bet they put drugs on it or something, hassouni i want shawarma and tons of hummus now!!! :bash:








btw great pictures


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Lebanese coast close to the Israeli border looking into Lebanon and about one kilometer away from the border.


----------



## Lirtain (Aug 30, 2006)

Near the village of *Aammiq*


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Qadisha Valley


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Rouche area,Beirut


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Baskinta,a village in Mount Lebanon.North-eastern Beirut


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Ramlet El Baida beach,Beirut


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Bacchus Temple , Baalbeck


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Wonder full Lebanon

Much Love from one Muslim brother to another.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Lebanon :cheers:


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

no, North Lebanon MR Venezuela hehe


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*St Anthony the great Monastery - Houb LEBANON*
courtesy of Bounajoe


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*St Doumit Church facade - North Lebanon*

courtesy of Bounajoe


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome pics!
glad to see (at least in pics) the real Lebanon


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*Tripoli - North Lebanon*
courtesy of faraway


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Ship off the Coast- Tripoli, Lebanon*
Courtesy of Infinite Mellenia:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photo


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics! :applause:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Becharri*,1400 meters high and 120 km from Beirut, is a mountain town in a touristic area in north Lebanon and is at the top of the Qadisha valley
and just below the Cedars forest and the Cedars Skiing resort. Bcharre is the hometown and resting place of Gibran Khalil Gibran (1883-1931) the
mystic poet, painter and philosopher. Courtesy of Habbeb:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Traditional Lebanese House- Beirut* 
Courtesy of Habeeb but Edited by Me:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Cedars of Lebanon*
Courtesy of Habeeb but Edited by Me:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Island of Torous- off the coast of Tripoli, Lebanon*
Courtesy of Me:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sea of the Coast-El-Mina, Lebanon*
Courtesy of Boudi:


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

Abdallah K. said:


> *Becharri*,1400 meters high and 120 km from Beirut, is a mountain town in a touristic area in north Lebanon and is at the top of the Qadisha valley
> and just below the Cedars forest and the Cedars Skiing resort. Bcharre is the hometown and resting place of Gibran Khalil Gibran (1883-1931) the
> mystic poet, painter and philosopher. Courtesy of Habbeb:



So beautiful, nice pic!


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous pics. I just can't stop looking those cedars.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Baalbeck,Lebanon*- Lebanon's greatest Roman treasure, can be counted among the wonders of the ancient world. The largest and most noble Roman temples ever built, they are also among the best preserved.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Ramazzotti said:


> *Tripoli - North Lebanon*
> courtesy of faraway


Niceeee City!*.*
remember Beirut,I like!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

♥ Lebnan ♥


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Niceeee City!*.*
> remember Beirut,I like!


im from that city


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Jounieh, Lebanon*-It is known for its seaside resorts and nightclubs, as well as its old stone souk, ferry, and cablecar (le téléphérique), which takes passengers up the mountain to the shrine of Our Lady of Lebanon in Harissa.

*Sister Cities Include*:
* Monaco
* Gustavia
* Las Vegas


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^ 
Until today, I thought that shot, was uninhabited, which only ruins are left, thanks to my pro account application


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of Tyre.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Zahleh,Lebanon*-A red-roofed town set among the eastern foothills of Mount Sannine, Zahle enjoys a prime location in the Beqaa valley. Snowcapped mountains tower above it in winter, while in summer its 945 meter elevation keeps the air light and dry.Tucked away from Lebanon's busy coastal centers,The city's reputation for intellectual vigor comes from a long line of writers, thinkers and poets who have contributed to Lebanon's cultural and political scene.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

What a beautiful landscape, the snow and the city form!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> What a beautiful landscape, the snow and the city form!


Shakira can trance her ancestry to this village because her Dads from there


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Qurnat as Sawda, Lebanon*-is the highest point in Lebanon, at 3,088 meters high. Peaks in Lebanon above 1800m are covered with snow almost 4 months a year, and the peaks above 2500m are covered around 6 months a year.


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

not a lot of people on the beach


----------



## Tabouleh (Feb 23, 2007)

Probably a winter shot, the water is too cold to swim in in the winter months 
GREAT PICS ABDALLAH!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Tabouleh said:


> Probably a winter shot, the water is too cold to swim in in the winter months
> GREAT PICS ABDALLAH!


Thanks man! ive been working on this thread for a few weeks, and now updating every day


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Abdallah K. said:


> Shakira can trance her ancestry to this village because her Dads from there


How interesting, Lebanon, even being so small, always influencing the world, from the time of the Phoenicians


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut, Lebanon*- A rare view of the capital of Lebanon from Beirut's surrounding hills at night
Courtesy of tirimtimtish


----------



## 滴嘎儿 (Aug 27, 2009)

great buildings there in lebanon




.................


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!
Very nice aerials nigth of Beirut!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Saifi Village I, Beirut, Lebanon*-The only prerequisite to existing Downtown and enjoying a truly extra ordinary lifestyle is stamina. From walking along the seaside promenade, attending a concert in the park, a quiet read in a landscaped garden or even enjoying dinner at the Roman Baths, living in Solidere Saifi Village II offers endless options. Solidere is an urban development project of epic proportions.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut Marina, Lebanon*- The 4 Seasons Hotel is pictured on the left which is a 120 meter tall, 5 star hotel with 234 rooms, and on the right is the Marina Tower at 150 meters tall, and it is a mixed use residential and office space


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Platinum Tower, Beirut, Lebanon*- The Platinum Tower (sides lit up), standing at 153 meters adjacent to the Monroe Hotel, located near the St.George Bay
Courtesy of Alexer


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Martyr's Square, Lebanon*- is the heart of the downtown district of Beirut, Lebanon. Its central statue commemorates Lebanese nationalists who were hanged during World War I by the Ottomans.Some remains of the old Cinema Opera building (now a Virgin Megastore) and the bronze Martyrs statue are the only features left of the Martyrs' Square. The statue, riddled with bullet holes, has become a symbol for all that was destroyed during the Lebanese Civil War.
Courtesy of Sasaren Hajj


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice Beirut


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mohammad Al-Amin Mosque, Beirut, Lebanon*-is a Sunni mosque located in Martyrs' Square in downtown Beirut, Lebanon. It was built between 2002 and 2007 by the former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafik Hariri, who was buried beside it. It is the biggest Mosque in Lebanon.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Temple of Jupitar, Baalbeck, Lebanon*- All that remain of the front entrance of the Temple of Jupiter which used to be 54 columns but was reduced to 9 when it was struck by an earthquake in the early 20th century. Each column weighs approximately 100 tons and are 19 Meters tall, it is a UNESCO World Heritage Site 

Courtesy of Ins


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Abdallah K. said:


> *BCD, Beirut,Lebanon*- A view of a street in the BCD with Christmas decorations up
> 
> Courtesy of A.Moussa:





Abdallah K. said:


> *Safi, Lebanon*- Historic Buildings built using Lebanese Architectural styles recently renovated to retain there former glory and beauty, located on the southern edge of Martyrs Square


I liked these photos:cheers:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Lebanese Mountain Range, Lebanon*- This Mountain Range extends across the whole country parallel to the Mediterranean coast .The mountains were known for their oak and pine forests. Also, in the high slopes of Mount Lebanon are the last remaining groves of the famous Cedars of Lebanon.

Courtesy of Lynx


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Amazing, resilient and beautiful place.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Faraya-Mazaar, Lebanon*- One of the many sloped in Lebanon that just started the season with a fresh coat of snow located 2000 meters above sea level 

Courtesy of Lynx (Taken Today)


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Jbeil, Lebanon*- Traditional lebanese house overlooking the Mediterranean sea in Jbeil (Byblos) which is also believed to be one of the oldest cities in the world, founded around 5000 B.C.

Courtesy of Lebmonk


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome landscape


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Mola mazo este país, la verdad.


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut Souks, Centre Ville, Beirut, Lebanon *- The plan for the Beirut Souks conserved the heritage left by the different civilizations marking the Beirut Souks' historic location from the Phoenician era until the French mandate. The archeological findings recovered in the Souks _which have been restored_ include the ancient Phoenician commercial quarter, the Medieval moat, the Mameluk Koranic madrassa of Ibn Iraq Al Dimashqi and the Byzantine mosaics excavated on site

Courtesy of Lukebozier


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Rashaya EL Wadi, Lebanon*- Seated on the western slopes of Mount Hermon,this famous town , famous in history but turned to the future, offers its visitors a delightful natural setting, with its high plateau dominating the valley, the terraced gardens, thousand red-brick houses, and its main street once paved in stone, now known as the “souq” (market), leading up to the citadel.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very beautiful country


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Zahle, Lebanon*- A red-roofed town set among the eastern foothills of Mount Sannine, Zahle enjoys a prime location in the Beqaa valley. Snowcapped mountains tower above it in winter.In this century alone some 50 poets and writers were born here and almost as many excellent wines and araks have been produced in the area.


Courtesy of rampurple


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice scenery. Does it snow here during the Winter?


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ yes


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tyre Columns, Tyre, Lebanon*- located at Al Mina excavation site in Tyre these columns are believed to be the remains of an Ancient Greek Palaestra (wrestling school)


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 17, 2006)

View of Mount Hermon from Mount Barouk

Source:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4337935933/


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Martyrs Square, Beirut, Lebanon*- A part of Martyrs Statue in the foreground with Mohammad Al Amine Mosque in the Background 

Courtesy of Buñuelesco


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut Marina, Lebanon*- Lebanon's 3 tallest buildings, Platinum Tower, Marina Tower, and the 4 Seasons Hotel situated on the Beirut Marina near the Historical District (Downtown)

Courtesy of A.Moussa


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

I like this country origen of the Fenician´s.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Beiteddine. Regards.*


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Church, Cedars, Lebanon*- Located next to the well known Cedars of Lebanon, this church is dominating the skyline with its traditional red roof 

Courtesy of LLP


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ That's not the Saint Saba Church, Saint Saba is in Bsharre surrounded by houses. The one posted above is in the Cedars mountain but I forgot what it is called.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW!!! Great pic indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Byblos Castle, Byblos, Lebanon*-It was built by the Crusaders in the 12th century from indigenous limestone and the remains of Roman structures. The finished structure was surrounded by a moat. Saladin captured the town and castle in 1188 and dismantled the walls in 1190. Later, the Crusaders recaptured Byblos and rebuilt the ramifications of the castle in 1197.

Courtesy of Cranberry


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Triumphal Arch, Tyre, Lebanon*- The Triumphal Arch of Tyre is one of the city's most impressive archaeological relics. The arch stands over a long avenue which has a necropolis on either side and sarcophagi dating as early as the 2nd century BCE

Courtesy of snaphappy51


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mnaitra, Lebanon*- Located in Mount Lebanon it is a mountain peak with the villages of El Aaqbé and Bikfaya located less than 2km away.

Courtesy of Celement Tannouri


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Abdallah K. said:


> *Church, Cedars, Lebanon*- Located next to the well known Cedars of Lebanon, this church is dominating the skyline with its traditional red roof
> 
> Courtesy of LLP


This pics is awesome!:happy:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Palama, Tripoli, Lebanon*- Located at the southern entrance of the city with the town of Ras Masqua near to the east. It features 2 large Pools and a small marina for boats to dock. 

*Courtesy of cricrak*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

The church, the snow and the cedars in the first pic reminds me of the Lebanese flag (red rooftop, white snow and, of course, the cedar).


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*South Lebanon, Lebanon*- is the geographical area of Lebanon comprising the South Governorate and the Nabatiye Governorate. The main cities of the region are Tyre, Sidon, Jezzine and inland Nabatiyeh

Courtesy of wolf_leb_1983


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Monte Verde, Mount Lebanon, Lebanon*- is a beautiful mountain range linking the small towns of one mountain to the larger cities of another mountain.

*Personally my favorite road to go through to get down to Beirut when staying in my home town up in the mountains (Falougha). It is all covered in greenery and on occasion you can spot Lebanon's most famous canine, the Wae-Wae (or jackal) hanging out amongst the trees. 
Courtesy of Karim Salha


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Falougha, Mount Lebanon, Lebanon*- In Syriac, the word Falougha means "the divide" and this is due to the 2 winter rivers that pass through it. One can acquire a full view of this lovely town from the main road that leads to the Beqaa Valley. It is a traditional summer resort, where you can see a 19th century Serail and silk factories converted into hotels. This tiny village is at an altitude of 1710m. It is also my home town*

Courtesy of Micho Bsaibes


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Bint Jbeil, South Lebanon, Lebanon* - The area around Bint Jbeil has been inhabited for millennia. Archaeologists have suggested that the ancient fortified city of En-hazor, which the Book of Joshua describes as having been occupied by the Biblical Tribe of Naphtali, was located in the vicinity.

Courtesy of facebook group " YESSS... im from bint jbeil, Lebanon and i say shebeek, beeb, and hameeem!"


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Nice pictures was watching a doc about Lebanon last night great country :cheers:


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

^^You should come visit! I guarantee you its way better in person then any documentary can convey


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Bickfaya, Mount Lebanon, Lebanon* - Located at 900m altitude, this popular summer resort sits nestled in amongst a vast array of greenery. The name Bickfaya is believed to have its origins in the Syriac name for the town of Beit Kefaya, or The House of Stone. 

Courtesy of Lebanese forumer Ramazzotti


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Mount Sanine, Mount Lebanon, Lebanon* - This beautiful range's highest point is 2,628 m above sea level. It lays as the main backdrop to the capital city, Beirut.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Beirut street life in the 50's *- A cool, and interesting, find by one of our forumers, Popsi!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*La Guava Beach, Rmeileh, South Lebanon, Lebanon* - A typical beach set up in Lebanon, fresh and salt water pools bordered by a swim-up bar, restaurants, cafes and juice shops dot the area, a huge open space for summer day and night parties and a perfect view and access to the lovely Mediterranean. 

Courtesy of Lebanese forumer Leb.Fr


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

great updates ramy! thanks :cheers:


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Thanks popsi!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

I thought this was an amazing picture, especially for a cover page of a hiking guidebook!!
*A Million Steps - Official Hiking Book* - "A Million Steps is a thrilling yet intimate view of the 440km trail that runs through the remote and majestic Lebanese mountains. Hana El-Hibri and her fellow hikers were the first to walk the entire route from north to south, and her up¬close account of the journey is accompanied by Norbert Schiller's stunning photos, capturing the region's diverse wildlife, its stunning scenery and the colorful characters who live there. It is an adventure of discovery, beauty and companionship to be treasured by all who value Lebanon's rich rural heritage"

Courtesy of Lebanon Trail


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Magnifique! Je ne savais pas que le Liban est si beau.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

^^Merci du commentaire!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Lebanon's national basketball team celebrates after *winning* the *FIBA Asia Stankovic Cup *final basketball match against Japan at Ghazir Stadium, north of Beirut, on August 15, 2010. Lebanon won 97-59.

Courtesy of Getty Images


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Mount Lebanon, Lebanon* - A view from above.... really shows you the varying topography of Lebanon's main mountain range.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Pigeon Rock (Rauche), Beirut, Lebanon* - These beautiful [massive] rocks serve as a natural landmark of Beirut. There are boat trips that take you between the rocks and through the large one (it has a tunnel shape running through it).


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Qadisha Valley, North Lebanon, Lebanon - * Qadisha means "Holy" in Aramaic, and the valley, sometimes called the Holy Valley, has sheltered Christian monastic communities for many centuries. The Valley which harbors the most ancient Christian monasteries in the world

Courtesy of Panoramas


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Litani River, Beqaa Valley, Lebanon* - It provides a major source for water supply, irrigation and hydroelectricity both within Southern Lebanon, and the country as a whole.


----------



## billyy2288 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hassoun said:


> ^^Lots of Snow actually
> 
> check this out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341523



Such a very amazing link!


----------



## Elie plus (Feb 28, 2010)

Chateau Kefraya, Bekaa Valley 

Located in the heart of Lebanon in the Bekaa Valley, Château Kefraya extends its land of 300 acres on the foothills of Mount Barouk, 20 km south of the town of Chtaura. Both the vineyard planted in a series of terraces and slopes often steep at an altitude of 950 to 1100 meters on clay-limestone and rocky soils, associated with exceptional sunshine without precipitation during six to seven months a year – together with the winery, located in the middle of the domain, endowed with state-of-the-art equipment, allowing manually harvested grapes to be led, stemmed, fermented and pressed with great care, have enabled the development of a wine with character and authenticity particular to Château Kefraya.

Pic by Piax on flickr


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

*Barouk Cedar Reserve, Mount Lebanon, Lebanon*- One of the natural reserves in the country dedicated to sustaining our famous cedar tree (Cedrus libani)


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Mount Lebanon is absolutely gorgeous and nice pic of Pigeon Rock. Regards.*


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Beirut, Lebanon*- Taken from the surrounding hills, this photo shows the breathtaking view of the City of Beirut.

Courtesy of Hassen


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Stunning pic indeed, I love it. Regards.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lebanon in the banner:cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool banner, congrats!! :cheers:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

Its Amazing how there is so much in such a small Country! From High Peak Mountains to Exotic Beaches!

Amazing Pictures! :applause:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Congrats for the banner, is amazing. Regards.*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful....thanks for the fresh update.kay:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

*Sidon's Sea Castle,South Lebanon.*


LIBANO-SIDONE by daniele uccelletti, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Balbek´s cool


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

*St. Stephan's Cathedral, El-Batroun*

*St. Stephen's Maronite Cathedral was built on the site of an old church and completed in 1910. The cathedral was built to rival the St. George Greek Orthodox Cathedral, which showcases a Byzantine-influenced architectural style and was completed in 1867.

Both cathedrals were built under the Ottoman mutassariffiyeh (1861-1918) during which Batroun regained predominance as the administrative centre of a caza.*


St. Stephan's Cathedral, El-Batroun by Fouad GM, on Flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Qadisha Valley in the back ground,North Lebanon

 Lebanon Aug-2011 (28) by AMIN NASSR, on Flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

*The Bay of Jounieh from Harissa*


panorama jeita by Pau Moreno Martín, on Flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Qara'oun Lake,Western Bekaa










Courtesy of FadL Rostom


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

*Place de l'Etoile, Beirut*



Etoile by flame_rose, on Flickr


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates from Lebanon...:cheers2:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

*Saifi Village, Beirut, Lebanon*


Untitled by jovan_uk, on Flickr


----------



## Albinfo (Jul 24, 2009)

This is Lebanon? Just beautiful!


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful Fountain and water fall


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Beirut skyline from Ain El Mreiseh by -Zippo-, on Flickr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Cedars


Ceders of Lebanon by Khans of Kuram, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ mg:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow!....fabulous ....:cheers:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

*Zeytouneh Square,Beirut.*


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ONE GOD - HDR by Ageel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent shot from Lebanon...kay:


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

Lebanese Navy, in the background the Lebanon mountain range with snow-capped Mt. Sannine


----------



## biswabm (Jul 7, 2012)

*General discussions on photography and non urban photos*

Dear all

Excellent visuals

I like Lebanon simply because of its natural beauty & Gift shops 
I had been to this place once I need to buy gift & I got excellent gift which was praised by all

Hope to see more posts related to Flowers Lebanon

thanks


----------



## OLDTIMER (Oct 7, 2009)

I just found this thread and couldn't stop till i got to the end. I am amazed at the beauty
of Lebanon. Unfortunately mass media are only interested in war and destruction, and once it's finished they go somewhere else. I was surprised to see Beirut beautifully
renovated and full of life. Congratulations.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks wonderful! Amazing that it is not larger then the county of Skåne, SWeden and still have different seasons and landscapes within the country!


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 22 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 35 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 31 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 27a by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 26 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 23 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

[/url] 6.10.2010 24 by Parracity, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

